# Whitewater / Adventure Company for sale - THAILAND



## siamrivers (Apr 14, 2005)

Siam River Adventures co.,Ltd Based in beautiful Chiang Mai, Northern Thailand is for Sale.

We have an Organic Foods Cafe, Shop, land and bungalows at the river, Vehicles, Gear, website and staff..We are not in a hurry to sell, but we are looking for the right Individual, group or company to take over for us. 

WE are the Only Foreign Company Around as well as the Original.

Ready for a life in Paradise? Come and take over for us...

We are looking to re-locate..

Serious Only please..

Contact Jason at: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

